# Pipe Store in Macon, Ga?



## dgerwin11 (Jun 19, 2011)

Does any one know of a pipe store in or around Macon, Ga?

I would sooner smoke Mixture 79 in a Brylon than go to Atlanta.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Google says this place is 15 minutes away

Old South Tobacco & Gifts
Ste 12, 3706 Mercer University Drive, 
Macon, GA 31204-4872 (478) 477-5426 ‎


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

Meansville, GA? Wow, that's out there. You are closer to Macon than Atlanta, but I don't think there is much in the way of smoke shops in Macon. Why don't you just order online from somewhere?


----------



## dgerwin11 (Jun 19, 2011)

ChronoB said:


> Meansville, GA? Wow, that's out there. You are closer to Macon than Atlanta, but I don't think there is much in the way of smoke shops in Macon. Why don't you just order online from somewhere?


I just thought it would be nice to visit a B&M and look at different pipe live.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

When I lived in Atlanta, back in the early and mid-70s, I went here. It's still there!

Edward's Pipe and Tobacco Shop - Buckhead, GA Patch

I keep trying to remember where I bought my Sasieni Mayfair. I've guessed it was in Syracuse, Utica or Dallas, but now I remember. It was at Edwards! :tu


----------



## dgerwin11 (Jun 19, 2011)

Thi is ATL not Macon


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

dgerwin11 said:


> Thi is ATL not Macon


Yeah, I always think Macon is closer to Atlanta than it is. :sorry: Think I'm also confusing it with Marietta, which was fairly close because I actually lived in North Atlanta.

Still...it's a neat place if you're ever in the area.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I don't remember anything there last time I went through. Of course, that was in 1975 on the way to the state debate finals, so take that with a grain of salt...


----------

